# WD-40 Is Not A Tax Form



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2014)

Ah, yes, the venerable Water Displacement Formula #40! This magical liquid has come to my aid numerous times, and had it never been invented I would be leaving a slimy, slippery trail of 3-in-1 behind me wherever I go ...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)

3 in 1 oil...my main squeeze!
http://www.pond5.com/sound-effect/33804078/oil-can-clunks-clink-clink.html


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh yes WD40 has a multitude of uses in my home ...I've tried a few, can't guarantee all of them will work but...here's a list..


http://www.buzzfeed.com/readcommentbackwards/40-amazing-uses-for-wd-40-dmjk


However here are 5 things you should *never* use WD40 0n...apparently..


[h=2][/h]           *1. Door hinges.*  Sure, WD-40 will stop the squeaking, but it also attracts dust and  dirt. Over time, you'll end up with ugly black streaks on your hinges.
*2. Bike chains.* WD-40 can cause dirt and dust to stick to a chain. Use bike specific lubricants which typically contain Teflon.

*3. Paintball guns. WD-40 can melt the seals*

*4. Locks.*  The spray can prematurely wear down the internal mechanisms, especially  in the pin tumbler locks, in door locks and padlocks. Go for graphite  powder.
*5. iPods and iPads.*  WD-40 won't repair the Home button on these devices. In fact, the spray  can cause the plastic to break down on the cover, and if some gets  inside the electronics, it can damage plastic parts inside.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2014)

Do they still make 3 in 1 oil? I use WD-40 on most everything. Paint or grease on your hands, takes it right off.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2014)

We can still get 3 in 1 oil here Pappy..


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2014)

I think it's still being made, Pappy, probably because there are some applications that it's better for.

But WD-40, man ... best thing for removing duct tape residue from your body.

... don't ask how I know that ... :anonymous:


----------



## Shirley (Nov 13, 2014)

“All of life’s problems can be solved with two things—duct tape and WD40. If it moves and it shouldn’t, you need duct tape. And if it doesn’t move and it should, you need WD40.”—Unknown


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)

Shirley said:


> “All of life’s problems can be solved with two things—duct tape and WD40. If it moves and it shouldn’t, you need duct tape. And if it doesn’t move and it should, you need WD40.”—Unknown


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh yea....


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)

3 in One...
the Sequel!
View attachment 11058


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like a Fleets enema in disguise.


----------



## Lyn (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Phantom (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks admin ☺


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2014)

Lyn said:


>


That was great Lyn!  "Basically...you can use it on your shoes, to make them go faster"! HAHA!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2014)

What's the difference?





*WD-40®* literally stands for *Water Displacement, 40th formula*. That's the name straight out of the lab book used by the chemist who developed the product back in *1953*. The chemist, *Norm Larsen*, was attempting to concoct a formula to prevent corrosion—a task which is done by displacing water. Norm's persistence paid off when he perfected the formula on his *40th try*. 


*3-IN-ONE* was developed in *1894* for use on bicycles. The inventor, *George Cole*, was hoping to create a product that would *lubricate, clean *and* prevent rust*. Those three functions in one product led to the name.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

*WD-40 Cubed*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

*Jacob Marley at Bear Hardware*

The ghost of Jacob Marley just can't stand the sound of those chains grinding together.Solution? WD 40.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)

*The Manual - The truth about WD-40*

It's not rocket science...


Actually, it is. WD-40 was invented in 1953 by Norm Larsen, founder of the Rocket Chemical Company, to stop condensation and corrosion occuring in the umbilical cord of the Atlas space rocket. There were 39 formulas before Water Displacement Formula 40 hit paydirt and won the tender. But it wasn't until 1969 that the company changed its name to WD-40, after its miracle product. And it's still used in space now.
http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/features/2292/the-manual-the-truth-about-wd-40/


----------

